# Pollen Colors



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Heritage . . .

First, may I ask, "Are you sure it's pollen"?

Second, Crimson Clover (Trifolium incarnatum)
has dark brown pollen, according to: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source - Accessed 5/13/06


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Good question. Great answer. That is an awesome Wikipedia entry. THanks Dave


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

"First, may I ask, "Are you sure it's pollen"?"

I won't say 100% sure it is pollen, but I can't think of anything else it would be. If it were yellow or orange, I would say yes, but being brownish-black, and never having seen pollen that dark, I might hesitate, but it does have the same consistency of the yellow pollen in a couple of my combs.

There is a lot of crimson clover in bloom nearby, but I didn't think honeybees could do much with them... Thanks.


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

> Our second Book is a welcome reprint of William Kirks Pollen Loads of the Honey Bee by IBRA:
> A Colour Guide to Pollen Loads of the Honey Bee (2nd edition)
> by William Kirk
> 
> ...


Would this be interesting for you?


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

Addition: here in my area ivy is blooming and the pollen is nearly black. The bees love it.


----------

